# my friends story



## mariem1967 (Dec 1, 2010)

Well this one is really good. My friend and her husband were together for 8 years and 3 months ago decided to get married. They did it and went on honeymoon. Today she told me they are getting divorced cause they just can't get used to live together. For 8 years they were just seeing each other but not living together. Seems like this step was 2 big for them. Maybe it was not good idea to wait that much to get married or maybe it wasn't god idea to get married at all.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

i had always thought you should live together for at least a year before marriage...

my h and lived together fot 3 years and we had a baby, we overcame all that and decided to get married....that is us we are different in way of up bring, as in our parents didnt care if we got married or not...

i have "heard" about once you date X amount of years, and dont live together, you wont mesh well...i dont offically know if it is a fact...

maybe people should lay it all out on the table on the first date, just everything and that way you aint got no excusses or suprises. you would know right up front if the dude was into feet or hands, it would be up to you to walk away or decide it is acceptiable.

everyone would be up front about religon, food, tv, movies, crazy family crazy exes...


could ths new way of dating be possible??
is too still too much??
would you be willing to lay it all on the line in one nite, all or nothing????


----------

